# Need a Router With Good Range.... 8k Budget



## funfex (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,

I am currently using the Cisco E1200.... however its range is not soo good and need to use 2 range extenders to get 2 the other end..... is there any good routers which provide really good range.... so atleast i can get rid of 1 range extender in between


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2016)

Difficult to answer.The thing is wifi range depends on many factors like design of house,construction material used,nearby sources of interference(electrical & wifi) etc.A well performing wifi router in one place may not work as well in another place.However usually it is recommended to get models with external antennas(E1200 lacks these).If possible try to get some 2 antenna N300 wifi router from friends/relatives to test by replacing E1200 & see whether a range extender can be removed.

P.S.8k routers are bought not for range but for speeds to perform tasks like full HD streaming over wifi to nearby multiple devices.


----------



## funfex (Feb 24, 2016)

Also do Powerlines work with our house wiring????


I anyways need to buy a new router (Cisco gettin hanged alot now days).

I basically keep my router on 24x7... So i need 1 which can handle the load... had a belkin before it got spoit within 7-8month


My Total Budget is 8k(can go above if worth it)... (only router or (router  and 2 range extenders/powerlines which can broadcast on the same SSID)

- - - Updated - - -

These are a few i am looking at...:

Asus RTN14UHP vs Asus RT-AC55UHP vs TP Link Archer C7 vs TP-Link TL-WR1043ND

Also i was wondering if the above routers have the option to Set Bandwidth Limit to Each Users (macfilter)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2016)

I think almost all good routers have bandwidth limiting option by linking internal ip with mac address.I suggest you to take a look at Home - SmallNetBuilder a very good site with lots of details in reviews of routers.


----------



## funfex (Feb 25, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think almost all good routers have bandwidth limiting option by linking internal ip with mac address.I suggest you to take a look at Home - SmallNetBuilder a very good site with lots of details in reviews of routers.



Thanks ... Really Nice Site


----------



## funfex (Feb 26, 2016)

Ordered the Netgear Nighthawk... Just hope its good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2016)

Post a small review here if you get some time.


----------

